# [X11/MISC] programik do tworzenia listy TODO na pulpicie

## _troll_

Witam!

Nie zna ktos jakiegos dobrego programiku do tworzenia/edycji/pokazywania listy TODO na pulpicie? Moje poszukiwania nie przyniosly nic ciekawego...

Najchetniej pod KDE/superkamabe, ale jesli nie ma nic dobrego pod to - to cokolwiek... Czasem sie zaczynam 'gubic'  :Wink: )

PS. nie musi byc w portage. Zrobi sie najwyzej  :Wink: 

Z gory dzieki.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Rav70

Todo List - plugin do karamby. Nie wiem jak z jego "dobrocią", nie testowałem  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## milu

Żółte karteczki nie wystarczają? (ja mam gnomowe, a właściwie na GTK2 - xpad)  :Razz: 

P.S. Możesz zajrzeć jeszcze np tutaj

----------

## Raku

Takie jak moje może być?

jeśli tak, podeślę ci theme, to sobie wygrzebiesz właściwą część

----------

## _troll_

Rav - thx; nie wiem jak to przegapilem... niestety odpala sie, ale nic nie moge zrobic; musze pogrzebac jeszcze.

milu - xpad wyglada zachecajaco z dokladnoscia do jednej rzeczy : czy moge tworzyc cos ala zolte karteczki - a wiec duzo notatek na pulpicie i z roznymi kolorami tla, w zalaznosci od przeznaczenia/grupy?

link w ps jest b. ciekawy  :Very Happy: 

raku - sam pisales ten theme? wyglada ciekawe... moze daloby rade cos z tego wycisnac 'pode mnie'... moj JID: troll@chrome.pl - jesli bedziesz mial chwile daj znac.

Dzieki wszystkim!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Raku

Troll - jesteś drugą osobą, która o niego prosi. Jutro postaram się go wrzucić na WWW i zapodam tu linka (musze tylko usunąć hasła do serwerów pocztowych  :Wink: )

To przeróbka kilku dostępnych na www.kde-look.org theme'ów. Pogoda nie należy do tego theme'u - jest tylko tak wkomponowana, żeby stanowić optycznie całość.

----------

## Tommm

takie cos jeszcze jest: http://basket.kde.org/

mozna wrzucac linki, notatki, dodawac ptaszki do "odptaszkowywania", ma zakladki, itp. itd, ogolnie calkiem fajne  :Smile: 

oczywiscie to nie jest na pulpit, tylko siedzi sobie w tray'u, ale warto wyprobowac  :Wink: 

aaaa - jeszcze co do zoltych karteczek - w kde tez sa - knotes  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Tommm wrote:*   

> aaaa - jeszcze co do zoltych karteczek - w kde tez sa - knotes 

 

Jakos nie chce mi sie mergowac polowy KDE dla zoltych karteczek na pulpicie...  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Rav70

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *Tommm wrote:*   aaaa - jeszcze co do zoltych karteczek - w kde tez sa - knotes  
> 
> Jakos nie chce mi sie mergowac polowy KDE dla zoltych karteczek na pulpicie...  

 

Cóż oryginalne pytanie dotyczyło wynalazku "chodzącego" właśnie w KDE więc.... (PB, MSPANC  :Wink:  )

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## _troll_

 *Tommm wrote:*   

> takie cos jeszcze jest: http://basket.kde.org/
> 
> mozna wrzucac linki, notatki, dodawac ptaszki do "odptaszkowywania", ma zakladki, itp. itd, ogolnie calkiem fajne 
> 
> oczywiscie to nie jest na pulpit, tylko siedzi sobie w tray'u, ale warto wyprobowac 

 

Hmmm - przyznaje, ze wyglada milusio. Majac tray'a moge sobie desktop olac (i tak 99% czasu jest mam przykryty pulpit).

Na stronie http://basket.kde.org/ jest iformacja o nowej wersji - niestety nie daje sie sciagnac. Napisalem do autora - zobaczymy co sie stanie  :Smile: 

Dzieki i pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Najchetniej pod KDE/superkamabe

  Ano racja  :Razz:  - pozno juz jest - to dlatego  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Najchetniej pod KDE/superkamabe  Ano racja  - pozno juz jest - to dlatego 

  :Very Happy:  Zdarza sie  :Wink: 

A Ty uzywasz czegos Nelchael?

PS. moze w koncu zaczne pisac bez bledow!  :Wink:  sorry - ponownie...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> A Ty uzywasz czegos Nelacheal?

 

Nelchael

Czego uzywam? Notesu i dlugopisu - powaznie  :Smile: 

----------

## yemu

basket wyglada rzeczywiscie teraz interesujaco - znalazlem go jakis czas temu ale wtedy byl niezbyt user-friendly. sprobuje chyba go znowu zainstalowac.

co do dlugopisu i kartki to maja jedna zalete - sa mniejsze niz notebook  :Smile: 

pozdr

y

----------

## _troll_

 *yemu wrote:*   

> basket wyglada rzeczywiscie teraz interesujaco - znalazlem go jakis czas temu ale wtedy byl niezbyt user-friendly. sprobuje chyba go znowu zainstalowac.

 

mailowalem z tworca - wersja 0.5.0 ma sie dopiero ukazac, chociaz 'testowa, nowa' strona juz uwzglednia release  :Wink: )) w portage jest wersja 0.4.0, ale podbije dzisiaj ebuild do wersji 0.5.0beta2

 *yemu wrote:*   

> co do dlugopisu i kartki to maja jedna zalete - sa mniejsze niz notebook 

 

to co? kupujemy PDA? :PPP

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Raku

Obiecywałem, że podeślę linka do mojego theme'a z superkaramby. To przeróbka kilku różnych theme'ów ze zrobioną dziurą na liquid weather ++

zassać do dokonfigurowania można stąd

----------

## yemu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> to co? kupujemy PDA? :PPP 

 

tylko z 14" ekranem  :Wink: 

no dobra,.. ostatecznie moze byc zaurus

y

----------

## Zwierzak

Najlepsze to jest i tak użyuwać z KWrite i sobie tam wszystko samemu pisać, można przy ikazji używać nototanika lerzącego obok komputera

----------

## Piecia

Trochę odświeżę stary wątek. 

Znacie jakiś program todo z możliwością odczyty z konsoli i z intefejsem graficznym?

Na razie używam devtodo i gtodo, ale niestety nie mają wspólnej bazy.

----------

